# Feel like I found 1,000,000 Morels (Kalamazoo)



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

However its just a feeling. But what caused this feeling is pretty cool. I took my 3 1/2 yr. old daughter out with me into the woods today here around Kalamazoo. It was my 6th time out, and her 2nd. After I found my first find of the season, (a nice grey) she found the first Morel of her LIFE! The story goes like this.....I had just found a few and was explaining to her what they looked like, and then re-hid them and did a practice find. After the practice find, I said "XXX" Do you see any new ones, and she said "Yeah, right there Daddy" lol. I was astounded, she found one with it head just poking out of a pile of leaves and was thrilled to death. Just a short story on the early morel season here in Kalamazo, it was truly a treat. And although limited paitents only brought us a small bundle, I feel like I found the biggest batch ever tonight as I sign off. Good luck all, they are officially up here in Kalamazoo.


----------

